# Finished Bsa Airborne



## mtnbikeman (Sep 5, 2016)

It's more a "period correct rat rod" than a restoration as most of the parts are off a 70's donor bike. All that I had of original parts is frame fork and chain ring.


----------



## Duck (Sep 5, 2016)

Ride it like 'ya stole it!


----------



## Curtis Washington (Sep 6, 2016)

Very military looking ........neat.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice


----------

